# 'Fully functional' 2x3x4 Shapeways pieces



## kristofvandam (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi,

I recently bought the 2x3x4, I knew he would bondaged and thought: I can live with that ...

Second thought: no

recently read that you can order the additional internal pieces on hknowstore.
I think there are other people who suffer from this problem.

would it not be better that these pieces are for sale on Shapeways?
(little amount of plastic -> low cost)
are there patent issues?

3rd and final question, can anyone design these and sell them?
I would definitely buy these.

with nice regards Kristof


----------



## Nestor (Nov 12, 2013)

Also looking forward to this...


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 12, 2013)

I too would be interested in a low cost option as well.


----------



## kristofvandam (Nov 12, 2013)

at my last order at zcube i asked nicely if they could send me the peaces.. after i ordered the cube obviously...
and they sended me the pieces.. how kind.. 

but still.. it would be good for others..


----------

